

SSH Tunneling with Tomato - rahim
http://www.hirahim.com/blog/2010/10/25/ssh-tunneling-with-tomato/

======
pseudonym
It's interesting, but I'd be surprised if anyone with the know-how to
overwrite their router's firmware with Tomato (or DD-WRT, which would work
too) didn't know how to SSH-tunnel their traffic.

As a side note, I'd personally recommend using a Linode (or another equivalent
external hosting service) for this. A lot of ISPs get grumpy about reverse
connections, assuming they don't use VPNs for their users in the first place,
and beyond that, you have to deal with a dynamic IP most of the time. But
that's just my personal experience.

~~~
rahim
Like rfugger, I also had Tomato installed, but had never known about its SSH
daemon. After Firesheep was released, I went looking for a cheap way to secure
my computers' traffic. Originally, I intended to use EC2, since Amazon is
giving it away for free for a year, but this solution seemed like a better
route for me. If the ISP (Cox Communications) does get grumpy, I'll probably
go the EC2 route.

As for the dynamic IP issue, Tomato can also be setup to work with a DynDNS
account.

